# RSS News Feeds > RSS News Feeds >  Stjepan Hauser and Luka Sulic - Smooth Criminal

## NewsFetcher

JazzMando What's New - Not much mandolin content here, but this *YouTube* video should be a creative inspiration to acoustic string musicians everywhere. The young internationally acclaimed Croatian classical cellists,  *Stjepan Hauser* and *Luke Sulic* really tear it up in this clever arrangement of *Michael Jackson*'s pop hit, "*Smooth Criminal*." 

View video: Stjepan Hauser and Luka Sulic - Smooth Criminal


It would be hard for two mandolinists to simulate the aural drama of the cello's tenor and bass register cababilities, unless of course one of them was mandocellist master *Mike Marshall*. It's also interesting to see the *Luis and Clark* carbon fibre cellos in action, of the same company that manufactures the popular New-MAD mandolins.


*Cellist Stjepan Hauser*



More news...

----------

